# Remington Core-Lokt 150 gr for Whitetail.....good or bad?



## The Termite

I switched to this bullet and have lost a few animals this year.  Small blood trails that just seem to end.  Please tell me good or bad your experience with this bullet.


----------



## insanehunter

they turn deer into vinison


----------



## 2tines

never had a problem withem, thats all i shoot


----------



## jtexaslonestar

I use them and the ones i shot were DRT. anywhere from 30yds-125yds.


----------



## 12gamag

I havent lost a single deer with 150 grain .308 ammo. 

but I prefer the 180 grain-it will stop them in there tracks!!


----------



## CPark58

i must've got a bad lot because i shot 150 gr core-lokts out of my 300 wsm and never lost a deer, BUT on broadside shoulder shots the bullets never came out and were recovered lodged behind the second shoulder. obviously there was no blood trail but there was massive internal damage causing a quick death and easy recovery. i have moved to 180 gr winchester power points since.


----------



## redneckcamo

countless deer killed with them in 30-30 an 30.06 ..... never lost a deer too them yet !!!!


----------



## Bone Buster

CPark58 said:


> i must've got a bad lot because i shot 150 gr core-lokts out of my 300 wsm and never lost a deer, BUT on broadside shoulder shots the bullets never came out and were recovered lodged behind the second shoulder. obviously there was no blood trail but there was massive internal damage causing a quick death and easy recovery. i have moved to 180 gr winchester power points since.



I have had that same problem with shooting them in the shoulder but that was with a 308(150gr.). I have lost one deer this year because of shot placement and lack of blood but for the money you can't beat them.


----------



## JUMPDOG

Why shoot 150 grain when they make 220 grain?


----------



## Revolver44

JUMPDOG said:


> Why shoot 150 grain when they make 220 grain?



These are good short range, brush loads. If hunting more open areas such as power lines, cutovers, etc. you want to shoot the 150 grains simply because they shoot flatter and are better at long range. I have shot 2 this year with the 150 core lockt and neither one had an exit wound. Took me 1 hour to find the first one because there was no blood trail. Thats the only thing I dont like about them. The second one was DTR. I have had very good experience with the Winchester power point in 150 grain also. These are a few bucks cheaper and every deer I have shot with them always had an exit wound.


----------



## grtwhthntr

I shot a doe with 30.06 150gr corelokt and it went through both shoulders and exited out. both holes were the size of my little finger


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

I have shot 10-15 deer with a 3006 150 grain core lokt and everyone of them has fallen in there tracks. You might want to check the zero of your rifle


----------



## The Termite

After the second animal got away with the blood trail just disappearing, I took the gun to the range, and it is perfectly sighted in.  It is either ME or the bullet.......that is why I wanted others opinion of this load.  I guess from your reponses i am doing something wrong.


----------



## Revolver44

The Termite said:


> After the second animal got away with the blood trail just disappearing, I took the gun to the range, and it is perfectly sighted in.  It is either ME or the bullet.......that is why I wanted others opinion of this load.  I guess from your reponses i am doing something wrong.



Try the Winchester power points in 150 grain. You cant beat em.


----------



## BBD 25

i used to use em. Had a bad experience one or twice. may have been the box. Also had really good excperiences as well. but now there 3rd from  Fusions and the hornady super shock. Both those bullets shoot great in my gun and are really deadly


----------



## dog1

*Rem. corlocks?*

I'm not going to side with either side of this conversation, I've used both, tey first came out and no problems.  I have been handloading for the past 20 years, 30-06, 270, 7mm-08, 243, etc, you name it, I've probably loaded it for myself and friends.  

What I will state, is that I started deer hunting in the early 60s', in Jones county when we didn't have deer here in Wilcox Coutny.  I started out (being taught), with 200 grn plus bullets.  Later on, from another friend, I went to 180s', then later two 150s'.  Over the years, as I started to handload, I went to 125 grn bullets out of my 06 and my 30-30.    The 125 grn, 30-30s', was federal and winchester hollow points.  I can't remember how many deer and hogs have fallen to this load.

I went to Colorado in 03, took two rifles, a ruger M77 in 30-06 and a Rem. Model Seven in 7mm-08.  I took a mule deer at a guestamated 200 yds with the 06, using handloaded 165 grn boattails.  He droped in his tracks.  

My recommendation, no more than a 150 grn for whitetails, and a 125 as my choice out of the 06 and 30-30.

My 243, I load 100 grn bullets, my 08, I load 140 grn bullets.  It goes on and on, no one will agree on all.

So as many have stated before me, what your rifle shoots accurately, is what you have or need to go with.

I have two shooting areas on my property, one is exactly 27 yrd from the bench, the other is 100 yds, I set my scopes and sites at one inch high at the 27 yd target.  Many, many, will argue with this,but in My Years (1960s'), to date, the 150 to 125 grn bullet will stop anything in Ga.

My 2 cents,
dog1


----------



## shdw633

I don't like the bullet myself.  I have shot deer with my 300 weatherby using the Remingtons and they just don't leave a good blood trail.  Shot a 10 point this year, center punched him right through both lungs and the deer didn't leave a drop of blood for the first 50 yards!!  Found the deer 100 yards away deader than a doorknob.  Never had that problem with a Hornady 162 BTSP.  If for nothing more it is a confidence thing for me.  I know when I shoot that bullet deer die, I have to question it when I shoot the Remington.  If you are questioning any of your equipment it is up to you as to whether you should change it or not but for me if there is even one glimer of doubt I will change it until I feel good about it.


----------



## cpowel10

This guy didn't like 150grn core lokts coming out of a 7mag


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*That is all I have used for 28 years*

30-06 150 grain PSP - never had a issue.  Great bullet for the price.  Happy Hunting.


----------



## JasonTyree04

I will never use the core lokts again. I used them 2 years ago and may have gotten a bad box. I lost 2 deer with them after the blood trail just stopped. The other deer I shot ran about 100 yds. I switched to Hornady 150 grain BTSP and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## will hunt 4 food

Buford_Dawg said:


> 30-06 150 grain PSP - never had a issue.  Great bullet for the price.  Happy Hunting.


Ditto for 20+ years not lost one yet.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

cant blame the ammo, yall people really crack me up. always have an excuse for everything. It could just be a bad shot placement.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I used them for years and never lost a deer even though some ran, but I always found them. I switched to Winchester Silvertips because I didn't want to track any more deer. They are devistating!!!!

Last evening I shot one in the shoulder with a 150 gr. Silvertip at about 100 yds. It went in then exploded and took out both shoulders and its neck!!! It left 3 exit wounds. One came out straight up between the shoulders. Another out the far shoulder and the third one half way up its neck on the far side.

It was in an open field and was a clear shot. No brush in the way. It was a 30-06.

I think I will switch back to the 150 gr. Core-Loks to much meat loss with a bad shot.

gt40


----------



## Jarred

I'm wishing I would have stayed with cor-lokt. We got my new rifle last year and started to sight it in with cor-lokt, we got it almost dialed in perfectly and run out of shells. Dad and me left the range to go get some shells and the store was out of cor-lokts, wouldn't ya know it, so we got federal premiums new round fusions. They shoot straight, but not as straight as cor-lokts and I haven't got to try them out on any game yet.


----------



## Taylor Co.

*30/06*

Shot a dang heap of deer w/150-gr. Core-Lokts and never had any issues at all! If I were shooting the .270 then I'd use the 130's or 140's in the 30/06 I prefer the 150 gr. Core-Lokts or 165 Core-Lokts. 
The Power points are great as well!


----------



## WaltL1

All Ive ever used is the 140 gr in my 6.5x55. Never had a reason to change.


----------



## JasonTyree04

BUCK 87JT said:


> cant blame the ammo, yall people really crack me up. always have an excuse for everything. It could just be a bad shot placement.




My shot placement now is no different than it was before. I've yet to have a deer run anywhere with the hornady round. They were running everywhere with the core lokts. I have a buddy that had the same problem. Shot placement isn't an issue when your bullet is CRAP.


----------



## Perry Hayes

Been using those bullets in a 308 for 28 years and have not changed. I don't use them in My 300.


----------



## fishtail

Till 25 years ago, Core-Lokt was all I used.
Started reloading and felt the need to tailor the guns with something better (arrogant mistake). 
2 years ago I switched to reloading Core-Lokt in the .223, 30/30, 3006 & 7mm Mag. with great results as expected.
Know what you're using the round for, given the animals weight, body mass and distance.
Other heavier or lighter skinned animals will get something different. 
Winchester Power Points perform at least as well as the Remington Core-Lokt on Whitetails.


----------



## polaris30144

IMO, anyone that can say they have lost a "few" deer while using any gun/bullet, needs more range time. Guns, bullets or calibers don't lose a few seer anywhere, bad shots do.


----------



## WaltL1

JasonTyree04 said:


> Shot placement isn't an issue when your bullet is CRAP.


I think its a pretty far stretch to call a Core Lokt crap. If it doesnt work for you then by all means change. But there are FAR more hunters including me who find them accurate and completely terminal. And shot placement is ALWAYS the issue regardless of what bullett you shoot.


----------



## EMC-GUN

polaris30144 said:


> IMO, anyone that can say they have lost a "few" deer while using any gun/bullet, needs more range time. Guns, bullets or calibers don't lose a few seer anywhere, bad shots do.





I agree! And I don't think I would be too eager in telling folks about all the deer I've "lost".


----------



## Wang Dang

Every deer I have shot with this bullet has dropped in its tracks.  I switched to core-lokt after iffy results from ballistic silvertips.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Two questions before I offer my opinion.

1.  What cartridge are you using:  .308, 30-06, .300WM, .300 SAUM, 7mmRM?

2.  How far away were the deer and were you shooting from an elevated position?

The reason that I ask is that if you are using a fast shooting cartridge and shooting them at close ranges, the bullet will more than likely not exit.  Compounded by shooting from a treestand means that the only hole in the deer is near the top, so once the pumper stops, so does the blood coming out.  

The Remington Core-loct was designed in the days before the ultra-fast shooting cartridges of today and it really can't stand those high impact velocities.  In a moderately fast cartridge, the Core-Loct, Power-points, and any other cup-and-core bullet are deadly.  If pushed too hard they fail.

Now a word of advice, if you are following a good blood trail that runs out, and you know you have made a good shot, then the deer is probably within 200 yards of where you are standing.  What I do is to take some toilet paper and mark the blood trail so you can look back and get a good idea of the trail the deer is on.  Then go another 50 yards up the trail (very, very slowly) looking for more blood.  Do not walk on the trail, walk next to it and take your time.  Sometimes the blood spots will be no bigger than the diameter of a pencil.  If you dont find anymore blood, then mark the last blood with an orange vest or something else that is very easy to see and start doing circles around that point, moving out another 10 yards unless you find new blood or your deer.  I have yet to lose a deer that was hit well using this method.


----------



## dog1

*core/lokt*

I  honestly d on't know if i've ever us bed them, I handload for myeslf, son, & brother.   But I  do believe that 150 gr bullet will do the job and the average whitetail.  I mostly load 125 gr n for us now, and no problems detected.  

I'm a firm believer in shot placment.

dog1


----------



## Big Chief

I have used core lokt for years and they seem to work fine.  I am like WaltL1, shot placement is the big kicker.  If you put that bullet through the vitals or if you render his vitals no longer useful to him, that joker is just running dead.  Obviously you would want a caliber that would pass thru regardless to make for a better blood trail but if you knock them vitals out, it is katie bar the door time.  I too have lost an animal and blamed it on my equipment but in all actuality it was me.  Prior to shooting a deer, I talk myself thru this little speech and it seems to calm me down to where I know my shot will hit its mark.  Rushed shot=long unproductive track


----------



## Cavalry Scout

I tried 30-06, 165s, one year and took two deer.  Neither one had an exit hole.  Shot one at 10yards and the other at 100yards.  Both dropped but I switched back to Winchester silver tips. I didnt trust the core loks.


----------



## jbarron

For 30 plus years, I hunted using a 30.06 shooting Remington Core-Lokt’s in both 150 and 180 gr.   I can honestly say that I never lost a deer shooting them when I did my part.  They also saved me a few deer when I made marginal shots.  

Last year, I started using a 7mm-08 and went with Remington Core-Lokt’s in 140 gr.  I shot three deer with them without a problem.  The 7mm-08 performed like the 30-06 on the deer.  

This year I thought I’d try Hornady 139gr SST light magnums because they were a little more accurate punching paper.  After shooting three deer with them I’ve considered going back to the Core-Lokt’s.  I have not lost a deer with the Hornady’s but have not gotten the punch through blood trails I’d grown accustom to with the Core-Lokt’s.


----------



## ChuckyBoy

Shot placement is the key. 180 grain silvertip near a shoulder bone is deadly. Dropped a  200 lb buck in his tracks. Shot a small doe in the heart and she run 60 yard with the tail up. Go figure.


----------



## letsemwalk

pops lost a few over the years using 150`s.we only use 165 or 180`s now. 180`s most of the time. he said he has had bad results using the 220`s also.these are all in 30:06.
he said he read once not to go to the extreme either way.stay in the middle of the road.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

I really don't like 'em.But it is personal choice.I like 150gr winchester powerpoint's in my 30-06


----------



## MItransplant

buck 87jt said:


> cant blame the ammo, yall people really crack me up. Always have an excuse for everything. It could just be a bad shot placement.




ditto!


----------



## michael_M

I've shot corelock 180 grain in my 06 for 12 years in the same rifle browning A-bolt and year end and year out they have never let me down... Every year i take it out and shoot it and its in the same place on paper as always never once had to touch the scope. I trust them......


----------



## cletus T

i have used rem. 150's for 30years and have not had any problems. im not saying i have never lost a deer because i have but only 1 when i was 15 and im sure it was my fault.as far as the bullet not making a exit that does not bother me . think about the damage that 150 is doing when it comes to a complete stop from a 06. its doing exactly what it is suppose to do. i have killed many deer with a .22 so i dont beleave if i lose one with a 3006 with a 150gr. bullet i can blame the load.


----------



## Taylor Co.

The SilverTips that everyone is speaking of: Is this the Original Silvertip or "Ballistic Silvertips"..I have also smashed deer w/the Original Silvertips in 150-gr.

I have no reason to change from the Core-Lokts, just wondered.

The 180-gr. round nose  Core-Lokts straight CRUSH deer as well! They are the best for short shots in heavy cover w/the 30/06, period!


----------



## chambers270

I used CoreLokts for 4 or 5 year without any problems. Decided I wanted something better, used Win Supreme Bal Tips for 3 years and almost always had no exit wound. Didnt loose deer but figured I would eventually in some thicket so I switched again.

Then to Hornadys and they were brutal on deer for about 3 seasons. Then this year at the range I could not get the Hornadys to group good (off a lead sled) and tried the CoreLokts. At 100 yards I had 3 shots at a one inch group so I stayed with Remington.


----------



## christianhunter

The Termite said:


> I switched to this bullet and have lost a few animals this year.  Small blood trails that just seem to end.  Please tell me good or bad your experience with this bullet.



IMO Remington core-lokts are the best ammo on the market.I use 165gr.though,their not even noteworthy slower than the 150's,and with the exception of the muzzle have just as much knockdown power as the 180's.I lost a deer with 150's once,but it was because she got on someone elses property,and they would not let me follow.
If you can find any,try switching to the 165gr.,they're awesome.Also,and I'm not being critical,it sounds like you might be hitting low,check your scope,and try some shooting sticks,in case of nervousness.Prop on something,In my experience if you lose confidence,in yourself or your equipment,sometimes it will make you fail.Be confident,and practice.


----------



## widowmaker1

best bullet made -30/06. just ask these guys.neither took a step. put it right where the neck meets the shoulder.


----------



## Core Lokt

I shoot a 30.06 and shoot 165gr CL's and have no issue with them. I also shoot the 100gr CL out of my .243


----------



## sgtstinky

I use the 180 in my Remington 700 in .308. I tried all sorts of ammo to dial in the best loads at the range. The Core Lokt grouped the best time and time again so thats what I shoot. For me its more about shot placement than the dynamics of the wound channel caused by the round. So if it groups better than the others thats what I'm gonna shoot.


----------



## Fish_Bone

Core Lokts are a great bullet for shooting thru brush.  Unlike the ballistic tips they will deflect less and fly straighter.  The plastic tip or ballistic tip on Winchester Supremes tend to distort when they impact a limb or brush changing the airodynamics causing the bullet to deflect more.

I switched to Core Lokts after blowing out too much shoulder meat.  Those ballistics will make an exit hole!

Both have their purposes.


----------



## mikey1

2tines said:


> never had a problem withem, thats all i shoot



ditto


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI

I shoot 180 grain core lokt in my 30-06. Never had a problem until this year but i shot two does and there was no blood trail at all. Just knew i hit them so i walked down the trail they were walking and found them. Any advice!!!!!


----------



## Taylor Co.

The Core-Lokts Kill Deer, Period!


----------



## mikey1

i have an idea ,,,,find out what brand shoots best in your gun,and stick with it,,,....thats all that matters,,,.,....as long as your happy with your results,at the range & in the woods,,.,.,.,,..yust something to think about!


----------



## C. Smith

Thats the same bullets I have used for years all good till I could not find them to buy this year so I am using 308 core locks now. Good amo.


----------



## pimpincjh123

these will stop them in their tracks great bullets i shoot them out of my rem 270


----------



## d1wildcat

I have an old pump 30-30 that was handed down a couple years. My 10 year old has been using it and killed 2 deer this year. i am curious about the effective range using the 150's.  Can Anyone help?


----------



## dchfm123

corelocts adn power points have killed more deer than any other bullet out there


----------



## simpleman30

the150 grain corelokt is the only bullet i will shoot in my savage 30.06.  i've shot deer as close as 20 yards and as far away as 150 yards.  not one has ever ran.  i dropped all (probably 10-12) right in their tracks and never had to finish one w/ a 2nd shot.


----------



## NtheEye

*Core Lok Massacre*

Shot this spike(thought it was a big doe) at 40 yards with the 300 Win Mag/180 grain Core Lok. It went about 25 yards but blood trail wasn't a problem.


----------



## christianhunter

The Termite said:


> After the second animal got away with the blood trail just disappearing, I took the gun to the range, and it is perfectly sighted in.  It is either ME or the bullet.......that is why I wanted others opinion of this load.  I guess from your reponses i am doing something wrong.



If the guns right,and you are on the mark you are not doing anything wrong.Lighter bullets expand quicker,therefore possible angle of the shot,bone density,etc;,for the bullet not to exit,165's and 180's,like I said before might be just what you need.


----------

